# Shipping belongings from Chile to Europe?



## Basti89

Hi I was traveling around south america for a while and got stuck in march in Brasil. I could not go back to get my camping gear, bicycle and other stuff in Santiago, Chile. My things are still safe at a family friends place but to send the package back to Sweden (could be sent to Denmark as well since it is very near) seem to be around 300 euro. 
Do you guys know of any other possible way either by sea (container) or airplane? 

/Thanks, Sebastian


----------

